# Spacing requirements (buildings and inclines and bridges oh my!)



## Kindra (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! So I'm working on my little residential area and wondering if anybody knows if there are spacing requirements for setting up a villager home near an incline (ie do they need one space on all sides, two spaces, etc)? Don't reaaaaally want to spend the bells to build the incline and then try to move my villager there only to be told it's too close to something else. The layout I'm looking at is something like this: 




Where yellow is the villager home, dark green is ground level, light green is clifftop, brown is general indicator of where my path flows, and grey is the incline. It would be diagonally adjacent. 

Also thought that if anybody has info/anecdotes about placing buildings, inclines, bridges etc. maybe share them here and we can try to get a resource going for people planning out placements. (Please let me know if there's a thread/place for info like this already and please link me too!!)
Thanks so much!


----------



## deerteeth (Apr 14, 2020)

I just tried to place the house where you would like and it said that I can't because it would block the flow of traffic! So I moved it one space away and it was fine. I know it's not exactly what you wanted but if you move it like this it should be fine! (It said it was for me )


----------



## Kindra (Apr 14, 2020)

deerteeth said:


> I just tried to place the house where you would like and it said that I can't because it would block the flow of traffic! So I moved it one space away and it was fine. I know it's not exactly what you wanted but if you move it like this it should be fine! (It said it was for me )
> 
> View attachment 238362


Thank you so much for testing that for me!! You just saved me a lot of time and Bells  I really appreciate it!


----------

